# دة تأملي في حياة الصوت الصارخ



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2010)

*
يا تري انت عارف ان يوحنا المعمدان الملك طلب قتلة مثل باقي الاطفال دون سنتين  ولما زكريا خدة يخبية في الهيكل وربنا رتب انقاذة والملايكة خطفت يوحنا المعمدان وطارت بية الي البرية وعاش عمرة كلة لغاية 30 سنة في البرية وكان طعامة جرادا وعسلا  ولبسة وبر الابل 
طيب تعرف ان زكريا قتل علي يد عساكر الملك لانة اعتبروة هرب ابنة 
طيب تعرف ان يوحنا اكبر من يسوع بستة شهور 
تعرفوا لما نتأمل في حياة القديس يوحنا المعمدان نلاقي انة راهب وبتول وناسك ومتعبد طول حياتة 
حجات جميلة جدا في شخصية القديس يوحنا المعمدان تستحق التامل فيها والوقوف عندها 
اولا اتضاعة

ثانيا امانتة في شهادة لمخلصنا بقولة انة ميستحقش انة يحل سيور حذائة وانة ينبغي ان ينقص ويسوع يزيد 
وشهادتة انة صاحب العريس وليس العريس 

ثالثا خدمتة الرائعة 
خدمة عظيمة لغاية الشهادة والموت 
يمكن الكثيرين منا بيخدموا لكن الموضوع لو جة فية اذية او شيء من اضطهادات الغير مؤمنين بيخاف ويستخبي 
يوحنا وقف في وجة الملك وصرخ بكلمة الحق ومخافش حتي الشهادة 
تعالي نسال نفسنا انا وانت يا تري احنا امناء في خدمتنا زي يوحنا ؟
يا تري بنقول كلمة الحق حتي لو هنموت ؟
يا تري فعلا مستعدين نقدم ارواحنا في سبيل خدمتنا ولا لسة متعلقين بحجات ارضية ؟

رابعا انكار الذات 
يوحنا المعمدان كان لة تلاميذ ولما جة الرب يسوع التلاميذ دول راحوا تبعوا الرب يسوع 
يوحنا مزعلش بل بالعكس فرح جدا لانه هذا الصواب 
وقال كتير جمل تعبر ان المسيح هو اللة 
لما قال لهم انتوا فاكريني جاي افك بدال الولي   ابدا  هو الولي وانا مش جاي افك بدالة دنا مش في مكانتة ابدا 

طيب عارف ان كتير من المهرطقين قالوا ان يوحنا اعظم من السيد المسيح وبشهادة المسيح لما قال علية انة اعظم مواليد النساء وقالوا مهو المسيح كمان من مواليد النساء
طبعا دة غلط خالص لانة الرب بعدها قال ولكن الاصغر منة اعظم بملكوت السموات 

طيب تعرف ان كبار القوم في وقتة كانوا بيتكبروا ويشوفوا يوحنا انة حد فقير ولبسة بسيط ويقولوا مين دة اللي نروح ونتعمد علي ايدة 
ودي حاجة تعلمني انا وانت ان الكبرياء بيمنع كتير من البركة والنعمة 
واحد بس منهم اللي راح ليوحنا وهو نيقوديموس وكمان ذهب ليلاً لانة خجلان انهم يقولوا انة راح يتعلم ويعتمد من يوحنا 
ومن البركة اللي اخدها وتعليمة من يوحنا فهم واشترك في تكفين الرب يسوع وكمان قال عنة شهادة جيدة اثناء المحاكمة 

عارف القاب يوحنا المعمدان 
صوت صارخ
اعظم مواليد النساء 
السابق
الصابغ 
صاحب العريس


اصحابي دة تاملي البسيط في حياة العظيم يوحنا المعمدان 
طبعا اكيد فية نقاط فيتاني 
اللي يحب يزود منكم عن الحجات الجميلة اللي في شخص القديس يوحنا المعمدان يتفضل 
سلام المسيح في حياتكم 
اختكم رجعا ليسوع  ​*


----------



## vetaa (19 يناير 2010)

*طريقتك فى التامل جميله جدااااا
كمان هو يستاهل اكتر من كده بكتير حقيقى
هو قديس عظيم وقد ايه كان متواضع وقوى وحازم جدا

كل الشكر ليكى يا راجعه
حقيقى تامل جميل واحساسه رائع
ويارب كلنا نحس بقيمه اللى حصل فى اليوم دة
*​


----------



## SALVATION (19 يناير 2010)

> تعرفوا لما نتأمل في حياة القديس يوحنا المعمدان نلاقي انة راهب وبتول وناسك ومتعبد طول حياتة


_وكمان شهيد _
_روعة يا راجعا ليسوع حقيقى عيشتينا فى التأمل_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## mero_engel (19 يناير 2010)

*تامل اكثر من رائع حبيبت**ي *
*يوحنا المعمدان قديس عظيم وفي نفس الوقت فعلا محدش بيفكر في النقاطدي*

*تسلم ايدك ياقمر انك فكرتينا بالسيره العطره دي*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جدا

تاملات

 فى منتهى الروعه​*
العدرا معاكم​


----------



## just member (19 يناير 2010)

*الله يا رجعا
استمتعت بكل حرف انتي كتبتية
ربنا يخليكي ويبارك عمل ايدك

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2010)

تأمل رااااااااائع يا رجعا
تسلم ايدك
شكرا على التأمل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الياس السرياني (19 يناير 2010)

روعة أختي الغالية راجعا ليسوع بجد

وألف شكر لأنك ألقيتِ الضوء على حاجة عمري مافكرت فيها

ان يوحنا المعمدان أكبر من الرب المتجسد بستة شهور طبعاً أعرفها

لكني عمري ما افتكرتش إزاي نجاه الرب الاله من الملك

ساعة ما أمر بقتل كل طفل من سنتين فما دون...

ألف شكر عالتأمل الرائع والافادة

كل سنة والجميع بألف خير

الرب يبارك فيكِ وفي خدمتك ويخليك لأخوكِ الياس...


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههه
لا انا مش عارف ...... !
ولا عارف .......... !
ولا عارف .......... !
ولا عارف .......... !
ولا عارف .......... !
ولا عارف .......... !


بس عرفت على ايديكى

موضوع تحفة وطريقته فى الإلقاء المعلوماتى جميلة وتشد

ياريت ماتحريميناش من المواضيع الجميلة دى 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك فيكى وتثمرى 30 و 60 و 100
*​


----------



## فادية (19 يناير 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا *
*تسلم الايدين *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2010)

تأمل راااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااا يا حبيبتى 

كلك احاسيس  جميله 

شكرااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر 

اجمل تقييم 

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *طريقتك فى التامل جميله جدااااا
> كمان هو يستاهل اكتر من كده بكتير حقيقى
> هو قديس عظيم وقد ايه كان متواضع وقوى وحازم جدا
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا فيتا يا حبي 
الرائع والجميل هو مرورك يا اوختي
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sony_33 (19 يناير 2010)

روعة روعة جدا راجعا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2010)

*ان أنبياء العهد القديم كلهم كانوا على صورة ما سابقين للمخلص. يشيرون اليه بصور  ورموز من أعماق العصور. أما يوحنا، فلأنه كان خاتمتهم، فقد حظي بأن يرى بعين الجسد  ما رآه الأنبياء السابقون بعين الروح فقط، وأن يشير اليه بالبنان وأن يلامس هامته  بيده.*

*ولأن يوحنا كان يمثل العهد القديم بأفضل مظاهره، فقد  شاء الرب أن يتقبل منه المعمودية - ذلك التطهر الرمزي- "لكي يتم كل برّ "العهد  القديم )متى 3: 15) أي لكي يدخل في رموز العهد القديم بتواضع  الفادى، جاعلاً نفسه مع الخطأة، فيحول بقوة الفداء تلك الرموز إلى حقيقة والظلال  إلى نور، ومعمودية الماء إلى "معمودية الماء والروح" التي بها يتجدد الإنسان في  أعماق كيانه. لقد كان يوحنا خادماً لهذا السرّ الذي أذهله فشاهد الروح منحدراً على  الإبن الحبيب وحاضناً الماء ليجدد به الخليقة كما حضنه عند الخليقة الأولى ليبث  الحياة فيه. ولأن الرب قد شاء أن يحني هامته أمام يوحنا ليتقبل المعمودية منه،  استحق السابق لقباً آخر هو لقب "الصابغ".*
----------------
تامل جميل راجعة
يسيط قى كلماتة عميق قى معانية
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2010)

*يوحنا المعمدان, اعظم مواليد النساء, الذى جاء بروح إيليا ليمهد الطريق امام ملك الملوك ورب الارباب, وبنفس هذه الروح, ستكون هناك اصوات صارخة عديدة لتهيئ الطريق للمجيئ الثانى للعريس, عريس الكنيسة وحبيبها الاوحد, لنكن جميعا اصوات صارخة, لنصرخ جميعا لا لعبادة الآلهة المزيفة, لنصرخ جميعا لا للخوف من الاستشهاد, فعروس الملك لابد أن تتهيأ لعريسها, مزينة نفسها بالفضائل, مكتسية بدماء الاستشهاد لانارة الطريق امام الساكنين فى الظلمة

لنكن جميعا صوتا صارخا: أعدوا طريق الرب, مهدوا سبله, فالرب آت قريبا    ​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 يناير 2010)

اللة عليكى يا راجعة 
اخترتى احب شخصية اليا فى الكتاب المقدس كلة 
يوحنا المعمدان 

انتى عارفة طبعا انة لا يوجد لنا شفعاء سوى 
السيد المسيح 
ام النور العذراء مريم 
ويوحنا المعمدان 
وجميع القديسيين فقط يصلون عنا 
بما فيهم شفيعى الاسد مارمرقص 

ما اجمل ان من قيل عنة انة اعظم مواليد النساء 
يرى نفسة 

لا يستحق ان يحل سيور حذائة 
صديق العريس السماوى 
ينبغى ان ذلك يزيد وانى انا انقص 


تامل جميل 
واحساس حلو 
ربنا يبارك ويزيدة حبيبتى 
واحلى تقييم


----------



## oesi no (19 يناير 2010)

*تأمل رائع 
ومعلومات جميله 
بعض منها مكنتش اعرفه 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
واحلى تقييم 
اول مرة اعرف ان يوحنا المعمدان الملايكه خطفته 
*​


----------



## ارووجة (19 يناير 2010)

مبدعة اختي^_^
ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2010)

salvation قال:


> _وكمان شهيد _
> _روعة يا راجعا ليسوع حقيقى عيشتينا فى التأمل_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



*مرسي خالص يا توني 
نورتني بمشاركتك 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *تامل اكثر من رائع حبيبت**ي *
> *يوحنا المعمدان قديس عظيم وفي نفس الوقت فعلا محدش بيفكر في النقاطدي*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك ياقمر انك فكرتينا بالسيره العطره دي*​



*مرسي خالص يا ميرو 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا عزيزتي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا
> 
> تاملات
> 
> ...



*الرائع هو مرور حضرتك بتاملي البسيط 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2010)

just member قال:


> *الله يا رجعا
> استمتعت بكل حرف انتي كتبتية
> ربنا يخليكي ويبارك عمل ايدك
> 
> *​



*مرسي خالص يا دكتور 
الموضوع نور بمرورك الجميل 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> تأمل رااااااااائع يا رجعا
> تسلم ايدك
> شكرا على التأمل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*مرسي خالص يا كوكو 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

موضوعك يجنن يا راجعه ليسوع

سلام و نعمه


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2010)

مشكورة يا راجعة 

تأمل جميل ومن النهاية ابداْ

بالمسيحية الدين الحي لا كبير ولا صغير

كلنا متساوون امام الرب وخادمك هو اكبركم

المجد لله


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (20 يناير 2010)

تامل فى منتهى الجمال كمان فى حاجات كتير مكنتش عرفاها 
تسلم ايدك وياريت تمتعينا بموضيعك الجميلة على طول


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يناير 2010)

*
احب ازود انه لما كان هيرودس تزوج هيروديا امرأة أخيه فيلبّس
وقف وانبه على كدة 
ولما رقصت بنتها  
وعجبه رقصها قال اعطيك ماتطلبيه ولو نصف المملكة 
لكن هى طلبت مشورة مامتها 
وقالت لها اطلبى راس يوحنا المعمدان 
وفعلا كان ملزم بقسمه وجابه له راسه على طبق واعطته لامها

موضوع رائع وتامل اروع 
ميرسى لك كتير راجعا 
المسيح معك ويعوضك 
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
وبذلك مات قديسنا العظيم بسبب رقصة  ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2010)

*الياس 
مرسي خالص علي المشاركة الجميلة 
الرب يبارك حياتك اخي العزيز 
دام لي تواصلك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2010)

*مولكا مولكان
مرسي خالص علي المشاركة الجميلة 
ازكرني بصلاتك حتي اكون امينة في الخدمة 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2010)

فادية قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا *
> *تسلم الايدين *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*مرسي خالص اختي الحبيبة 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> تأمل راااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااا يا حبيبتى
> 
> كلك احاسيس  جميله
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا احلا كاندي 
وشكرا علي التقيم 
مرورك في صفحتي هو اجمل تقيم لي 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 يناير 2010)

> اصحابي دة تاملي البسيط في حياة العظيم يوحنا المعمدان


هل ده تأمل بسيط ..؟؟ 
ممتازة .. الموضوع متكامل ورائع .. ومعلوماته جديدة ليا​

ممكن اضيف حاجة صغيورة ؟؟
العهد القديم قد ذكر يوحنا المعمدان ..​*(Mal 4:5) ​*​​​هانذا ارسل اليكم ايليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف.

1- هذة النبوة تحققت .. فى شخص يوحنا .. لان له نفس روح ايليا الصارخ ( فى المجئ الاول )​
*(Matt 17:-13-12) **ولكني اقول لكم ان ايليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما ارادوا. كذلك ابن الانسان ايضا سوف يتألم منهم.حينئذ فهم التلاميذ انه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان*​*
*​​​​​​​
2- هذة النبوة سوف تتحقق ايضا .. فى شخص ايليا ( فى المجئ الثانى )​
* ( رؤ 11 )* 
​


----------



## white rose (21 يناير 2010)

*مهما اتاملنا في حياة الرائع القديس يوحنا المعمدان ما رح نوفيه حقو


بيكفي انو نحاول ناخد من الصفات ياللي ذكرتيها فيه


يسلموا ايديك يا راجعة

تامل حلو كتير


الرب يباركك*


----------



## lovely dove (21 يناير 2010)

ميرسي ياراجعا علي التامل الجميل ده 
يوحنا المعمدان كان قديس عظيم 
وانتي جبتي كل النقط الجميله في شخصيته في تاملك 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 يناير 2010)

*تامل جميل جدا يا رجعا
فعلا القديس يوحنا المعمدان من الشخصيات العظيمة في الكتاب المقدس وربنا قال انة مفيش انسان علي الارض اعظم من يوحنا
اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَمْ يَقُمْ بَيْنَ الْمَوْلُودِينَ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ وَلَكِنَّ الأَصْغَرَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْهُ. 
ربنا يعطينا ان نكون شهداء له علي الارض و قديسين في السماء*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> روعة روعة جدا راجعا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​



*مرسي خالص سوني 
نورتني يا باشا 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2010)

*جرجس
مرسي خالص للمشاركة الروعة
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يوحنا المعمدان, اعظم مواليد النساء, الذى جاء بروح إيليا ليمهد الطريق امام ملك الملوك ورب الارباب, وبنفس هذه الروح, ستكون هناك اصوات صارخة عديدة لتهيئ الطريق للمجيئ الثانى للعريس, عريس الكنيسة وحبيبها الاوحد, لنكن جميعا اصوات صارخة, لنصرخ جميعا لا لعبادة الآلهة المزيفة, لنصرخ جميعا لا للخوف من الاستشهاد, فعروس الملك لابد أن تتهيأ لعريسها, مزينة نفسها بالفضائل, مكتسية بدماء الاستشهاد لانارة الطريق امام الساكنين فى الظلمة
> 
> لنكن جميعا صوتا صارخا: أعدوا طريق الرب, مهدوا سبله, فالرب آت قريبا    ​*



*مشاركة حضرتك اعطت للموضوع فائدة كبيرة جداااااااااا
وكلامك كلام حقيقي نابع من ابن ربنا بجد
شكرا جزيلا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2010)

*asmicheal 
مرسي خالص 
نورتيني بمشاركتك الجميلة 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## نور الشاعر (22 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل عن يوحناالمعمدان
ومرسي يا راجع علي كلامك بخصوص تصريح بالقتل ده راي اعتز بيه
                  (نور الشاعر )


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2010)

نور الشاعر قال:


> موضوع جميل عن يوحناالمعمدان
> ومرسي يا راجع علي كلامك بخصوص تصريح بالقتل ده راي اعتز بيه
> (نور الشاعر )



*اخي العزيز 
حضرتك نورت موضوعي بمشاركتك الجميلة 
بالنسبة لموضوعك هو اكثر من رائع 

انا بس عاوزة اقولك انا اختك رجعا ليسوع ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *تأمل رائع
> ومعلومات جميله
> بعض منها مكنتش اعرفه
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
> ...



*مرسي خالص علي المشاركة والتقيم يا جو 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> مبدعة اختي^_^
> ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتي



*مرسي خالص يا اروجة الجميلة 
نورتيني يا عبير الورود​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> موضوعك يجنن يا راجعه ليسوع
> 
> سلام و نعمه



*مرسي خالص يا تروث
الرب يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكي ويتمم فرحتنا بيكي يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مشكورة يا راجعة
> 
> تأمل جميل ومن النهاية ابداْ
> 
> ...



*كلامك سليم يا كليمو 
نورت الموضوع بالمشاركة الحلوة 
الرب معك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يناير 2010)

white rose قال:


> *مهما اتاملنا في حياة الرائع القديس يوحنا المعمدان ما رح نوفيه حقو
> 
> 
> بيكفي انو نحاول ناخد من الصفات ياللي ذكرتيها فيه
> ...



*وايت روز 
دام لي تواصلك في موضوعاتي البسيطة اختي العزيزة لتنور بمرورك الجميل يا حبي
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يناير 2010)

> هل ده تأمل بسيط ..؟؟
> ممتازة .. الموضوع متكامل ورائع .. ومعلوماته جديدة ليا


*مرسي خالص يا ابن الملك 
انت نورتني وفرحتني بمشاركتك الروعة وبالمعلومات اللي اضفتها للموضوع 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## youhnna (26 يناير 2010)

*تامل رائع رجعا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (26 يناير 2010)

*أختي راجعا ليسوع *
*الموضع رائع وجميل كامل ومتكامل الرب يباركك ويحفظ حياتك لتأتي لنا بالمزيد آمين*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *تامل رائع رجعا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*مرسي خالص يوحنا 
نورتني اخي العزيز​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (11 فبراير 2010)

*أختي الموقرة راجعة ليسوع *
*بارك الرب فيكِ وفي سردك للموضوع لكِ جاذبية في تشويق القارىء بالمعاني الجديدة والأفكار والخواطر المفونة في أعماق قلبك *
*شكراً والرب يكون معك لتعطي المزيد *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2010)

*مرسي خالص يا استاذ عادل علي تشجيعك الجميل جدا 
الرب يبارك حياتك سيدي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يونيو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *تامل رائع رجعا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*مرسي يوحنا 
نورتني عزيزي​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (13 يونيو 2010)

تأمل جميل جدااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------

